# How many styles?



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi-
I have a brad new line. We have started selling solely on our website, where we have gotten pretty favorable results, but now that all our vistors have seen it and received them well, we would like to start taking the shirts to small boutiques (starting solely in NYC). 

Right now, we only have 6 styles (all of which are similar), and before we invested any more money we want to see if we can at least make back our initial investment.

My question is, is 6 styles too little to approach stores with? are they going to be looking for a "full line" or is it OK, to say we are a new brand currently developing new styles based on feedback?

What are your thoughts? 

Rachel


----------



## orale tees (Jan 3, 2007)

good question! i'm in the same situation, any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## cheerupblue (Aug 19, 2007)

6 styles is probably fine. Are they all for men and women or a mix? It's better to limit your styles at first for a few reasons:

1. Focus on fewer that are really good instead of many where some are good and some are lame

2. When stores order, if they are going to order 72 shirts, it is cheaper for you to provide 72 divided among 3 designs than 72 divided among 10 designs

3. Minimizes your start-up costs

We started with 10 designs (1 both men and women, 3 men's, 2 women's, and 4 unisex long sleeve) and have had a good response so far. It seems like a number between 5 and 10 is good without being overwhelming. As you're new, it's ok to be on the small side. There's no reason why 6 can't be a "full line."


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have my clothing line in 2 "boutique" stores I only have 4 designs right now and it hasn't been a problem. I don't know if you'll make you total initial investment back before they are asking you for something new, but you'll make some money for sure.

Approach some stores, don't get discouraged if you don't get into the first one you go to, and see how well your gear sells. I have all my stuff selling @ a 60/40 split with the guys that own the shops. It's working for me.

Don't forget though you have to keep stuff fresh try to put out a least one new design a month in the first year. Otherwise you run the risk of people getting bored with your line fast. That's only IMHO


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi-
thanks for your replies. Our line is all women's targeted towards a slightly more upscale market. We've sold 125 shirts in 2 weeks online, so it's been quite exciting and we are ready to take it to the next level. Since i have taught myself the whole process, I'm just trying to do things right and not rush.

For those that sell to boutiques, do they usually pay up front? or do you give terms?

Rachel


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just asked the owners right up front what they are looking to get for carrying my clothing line. That way I can set a price I need, and make it worth while for both of us. They don't buy them from me, it's more of like a consignment deal.


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

RachelNY28 said:


> Hi-
> We've sold 125 shirts in 2 weeks online


Thats great. Looks like your off to a great start. What type of marketing have you done?

I would say that 6 designs will probably hold you over for a while. I used to own a couple retail shops and I found that even if a company offered a current design in a new color or with a different type of small alteration it would look new and keep people interested. 

Like dmm26 said, you should update your stuff periodically but remember that no one is going to get as sick or bored with your stuff quicker than you will. That's because your always looking at your product, so you don't need to update your product constantly. You can but you don't need to.


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Dfalk-
Good to know, thanks for sharing about your experience. we are off to a great start online, but it is slowing down a bit, so we are just about ready to approach retailers.

Rachel


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

RachelNY28 said:


> Dfalk-
> Good to know, thanks for sharing about your experience. we are off to a great start online, but it is slowing down a bit, so we are just about ready to approach retailers.
> 
> Rachel


 
Good Luck.


----------



## JPASAP (Oct 20, 2007)

Depending On The Six Styles. If You Can Explain What Six Styles Consist Of Ex: Color, Body, Gender, And Etc....


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

All women's, american/alternative apparel style. 3 long sleeve 3 short. 3 different colors. they are pretty much all have the same look except we used different words on the shirts.


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, that's an awesome website you have. I love the designs!


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

RachelNY28 said:


> All women's, american/alternative apparel style. 3 long sleeve 3 short. 3 different colors. they are pretty much all have the same look except we used different words on the shirts.




it seems your a celebrity endorsed or owned clothing site/line. i can't imagine it would be difficult in retailers to at least be interested in seeing your stuff- although - generally speaking the market is flooded with celebrity lines - however, positive messages always seems to sell.


----------



## JPASAP (Oct 20, 2007)

I Do Deal With The Buyers And They Tell Me That Please Do Not Show Me Another American And Alternative. They Have Great Products But It Is Saturated In The Market. The Best Thing To Do Is Make Custom T And Color.


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

i agree with you JPASAP, but we need to buy more volume to be able to do the customs we want. maybe in the future...


----------



## JPASAP (Oct 20, 2007)

I Think You Need To Invest In Stocking T-shirt. If You Can Stock 500 Pcs Per Body Style There Are People Who Can Cut For You. As Far As Color You Need Need To Dye Atleast 50 Pcs. Can You Direct Me To Your Website? If Your Concept Is Marketable, I Know People Who Would Invest. The Investers Will Ask For Part Of Your Brand But They Willbe Able To Handle Allof Your Production.


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. We are happy with our production thus far and will worry about stocking t-shirts when we sell out of what we have. thanks again.

Rachel


----------



## JPASAP (Oct 20, 2007)

I Hope The Best For You.

Jp (t-shirt Guy)


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

On a side note, how did you hook up with Mariska? That looks like a nice partnership! Good luck - I like the t-shirts, although I won't personally pay that much for a t-shirt...


----------



## abstractline2003 (Sep 22, 2007)

Congratulations!! 

Even if you only have 1 design, if that is all you have to work with, you work that 1 t shirt out!!! 
Every one has to start some where. Keep up the good work!

Just let us know when you on that television show The Big Idea

I owned a boutique and if some one walked in with one design and I loved it, I would purchase it.

take care


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

abstractline2003 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Even if you only have 1 design, if that is all you have to work with, you work that 1 t shirt out!!!
> Every one has to start some where. Keep up the good work!
> ...



i don't agree with releasing one style of any shirt to anybody trying to get a brand out- Carrying one style may be beneficial for the boutique owner- but certainly not for the designer in creating an impact along with an essential brand recognition. You ideally want at least 3 pieces to be carried by a store - much more of an impact.


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Howrd, thanks for your input. always good to hear differing opions. We actual have 6 styles (similar but not the same) and we are working on a 7th.


----------

